# Snowboards for "fat" people (lol)



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Well to say the least I'm fat. No other way around it. I'm 6'3, 12 foot, and 350 or so pounds. I'm 18 years old, and I'm currently a senior in high school. I live in eastern South Dakota (flattest place to ever go snowboarding lol), so around here you got to improvise on where to go. The only ski resort would be at Great Bear by Sioux Falls. Its getting to the point though that is getting to expensive to go there. So I usually snowboard on top of garages and small buildings. If I get the chance though, I might cruise down by the Missouri River (a lot of rolling hills) and do a little up there.
Anyway, I've always used by uncle's board, but I've gotten so big (played a lot of football) that I've out grown that board and I need something new. I've been reading a lot about Elan boards (El Grande), and they seem like a pretty sweet board. But since I've never bought a board I need some help on how big I should get it. I was thinking around 170 or somewhere in there, but I'm not sure. Any board help is greatful.


----------



## sgauto08 (Jan 22, 2009)

at 350 buy the biggest one you can find haha jk. im not sure but the more you weigh the bigeer board you need im 5'8" and 175 and ride 155. hey look you twice my weight haha that's funny hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

You need a size 165+ snowboard, and probably a wide one at that...

Morrow RV Wide Snowboard + Invasion Bindings 2009 : Snowboards | evo outlet

Burton Custom probably your size, great advanced board, you'll grow into it
Burton Custom Wide Channel Snowboard - Blem 2009 : Snowboards | evo outlet

no way to dance around this, you need to see jenny craig or go on the atkins diet


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

No way. BIGGER than a 165. Im 215lbs and I ride a 168cm


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Haha i love all your guys replys. well i know i'll probably get a bigger board than the 168, but i don't know. would a 168 work, or will i have to go 175-and beyond lol. thanks for the help.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Stiff stiff stiff... The longest board in the world won't help if it just noodles under your weight. You need something with support. What that may be? I don't know. I'd say a Titan as it's one of the stiffest around, but it's also an intermediate-advanced board made for long, fast runs, not the tops of garages. So aside from a reinforced piece of 3/8 inch plywood, I have no suggestions. I'm sure someone else around here does, tho.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Go long but not too long and you definately need one of the stiffest boards out there.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm about 250-260 right now and I ride a Rome Flag 168 which is still super stiff for my weight... the El Grande is a good board as well. 

If you're interested in something cheap that you can beat on a bit I have a super stiff 168 Avalanche Classice sitting in my basement that I used maybe 3times a couple of years ago. I weighed about 300 or so at the time I rode it and it held up fine. I'll let it go cheap if you are interested in going that route.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

found a board. its a burton custom x wide snowboard. its ranked 7 for stiffness (1-10) and seems like a good board. I dont though. 
I know im big and im working out everyday to shed some pounds. i may not be the best snowboarder by any means, but i wanna snowboard. i love it. the first time you do it your hooked. losing weight is a priority, and hopefully i can lose a lot so i can be that much better.
so is this board i mentioned above a good board to go to, or are some other brands out there that are "better" or stiffer then the one i mentioned?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

You never mentioned a size.

Im still saying go with a stiff Rome or a Neversummer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Dude, mad props. I'm not as heavy as you (I'm a buck 85ish right now, my weight fluctuates alot) and I definitely can feel a difference on my knees going from cut weight to bulk weight . My brother is like 215 and he hits jumps all day and complains about his knees. I just hate those kids that are built like twigs, they must not feel anything :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> Dude, mad props. I'm not as heavy as you (I'm a buck 85ish right now, my weight fluctuates alot) and I definitely can feel a difference on my knees going from cut weight to bulk weight . My brother is like 215 and he hits jumps all day and complains about his knees. I just hate those kids that are built like twigs, they must not feel anything :laugh:


man i feel ya. jeez when i go boardin with my friends my knees feel like crap, but i ride through it. i always worry bout the pain the next day lol. the more i go boarding, though, the more i love it. the pain is 2nd rated. man ill prolly look back and say why the heck did i put all that stress on my knees and legs, but right now ill get through the pain haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

schmittybeyer said:


> man i feel ya. jeez when i go boardin with my friends my knees feel like crap, but i ride through it. i always worry bout the pain the next day lol. the more i go boarding, though, the more i love it. the pain is 2nd rated. man ill prolly look back and say why the heck did i put all that stress on my knees and legs for, but right now ill get through the pain haha.


try taking some sups, cissus extract, glucosamine and chondroitin. Also pop some ibuprofens after boarding to reduce inflammation. I'm actually pretty sure I have a torn acl, either from squats or boarding IDK and I felt a difference after I started taking cissus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Trace63 said:


> You never mentioned a size.
> 
> Im still saying go with a stiff Rome or a Neversummer.


yea srry bout that, the boards a 168 wide


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> try taking some sups, cissus extract, glucosamine and chondroitin. Also pop some ibuprofens after boarding to reduce inflammation. I'm actually pretty sure I have a torn acl, either from squats or boarding IDK and I felt a difference after I started taking cissus.


o word. i always popped a few ibuprofens in, and the pain didnt feel as bad. well im not a total couch potato. i do workout; bench, squats, freelift, etc., and this always helps. but man u got a torn acl, u must ride a lot more than me lol. i try and get out every other day (find a small hill where i live), and practice, then usually go and try hit up the local resort, and man hopefully i dont get anythin torn up haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

schmittybeyer said:


> o word. i always popped a few ibuprofens in, and the pain didnt feel as bad. well im not a total couch potato. i do workout; bench, squats, freelift, etc., and this always helps. but man u got a torn acl, u must ride a lot more than me lol. i try and get out every other day (find a small hill where i live), and practice, then usually go and try hit up the local resort, and man hopefully i dont get anythin torn up haha.


I've been riding like 2-3 times a week this whole season so far with a torn acl, my knee is SHIT I can barely walk in school and shit haha. I'm probably pretty close to have no cartilage in my right knee


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> I've been riding like 2-3 times a week this whole season so far with a torn acl, my knee is SHIT I can barely walk in school and shit haha. I'm probably pretty close to have no cartilage in my right knee


man i feel ya. where do u usually do? mountain, freestyle, park? like i said id prolly b more injured, but livin on such a flat place like south dakota, its hard to find anythin "amazing" spots to do any jumps or anythin like that. the resort is ok, but i cant afford it anymore lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

schmittybeyer said:


> man i feel ya. where do u usually do? mountain, freestyle, park? like i said id prolly b more injured, but livin on such a flat place like south dakota, its hard to find anythin "amazing" spots to do any jumps or anythin like that. the resort is ok, but i cant afford it anymore lol.


pretty much just mountain and I hit all the kickers/jumps that I can. By the end of the day I'm usually limping. I ride in ny, so I do the local mountains, they're decent sized. Sucks that your state is so flat  But hey, colorado and shit is closer to you than for me :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> pretty much just mountain and I hit all the kickers/jumps that I can. By the end of the day I'm usually limping. I ride in ny, so I do the local mountains, they're decent sized. Sucks that your state is so flat  But hey, colorado and shit is closer to you than for me :laugh:


yea i kno. but when ur dead broke like me, u cant afford a lot hahaha. nah, im a senior this year, and im plannin on doin some travelin. maybe hit up a few spots in colorado and wyoming. ill do what my uncle did. when he graduated he went down to lake tahoe every winter and worked at a resort. thats where he learned how to snowboard, and he told me if i wanted to hes got some friends down there that i could possibly stay with. but who knows, prolly wont materialize and ill get stuck here


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

schmittybeyer said:


> yea i kno. but when ur dead broke like me, u cant afford a lot hahaha. nah, im a senior this year, and im plannin on doin some travelin. maybe hit up a few spots in colorado and wyoming. ill do what my uncle did. when he graduated he went down to lake tahoe every winter and worked at a resort. thats where he learned how to snowboard, and he told me if i wanted to hes got some friends down there that i could possibly stay with. but who knows, prolly wont materialize and ill get stuck here


dude do everything in your power to make that happen


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Trace63 said:


> You never mentioned a size.
> 
> Im still saying go with a stiff Rome or a Neversummer.



i would agree with this but if you are riding garages and stumps and shit like that not really any resorts tech wise you wont need to spend the 300+ for those boards, go to home depot buy a shit of 3/8 plywood and ride that. no offense just saying i myself couldnt justify spending even 200+ on a board if im riding garage roof tops.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

rofl. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> dude do everything in your power to make that happen


man ill try. every time i bring it up to my mom or somethin, she'll always say thats stupid, you'll never make any money. like i care, i can always go back 2 skool, i want to get better at snowboarding, and going down to tahoe would be an awesome experience. i never ridden down an actual mountain (haha), and man i never even seen a halfpipe of any dimensions here in the boondocks. haha ill try and make it happen.

anyway man, what would your thoughts be on a new board? rome or never summer board? i need a stiffy board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

schmittybeyer said:


> man ill try. every time i bring it up to my mom or somethin, she'll always say thats stupid, you'll never make any money. like i care, i can always go back 2 skool, i want to get better at snowboarding, and going down to tahoe would be an awesome experience. i never ridden down an actual mountain (haha), and man i never even seen a halfpipe of any dimensions here in the boondocks. haha ill try and make it happen.
> 
> anyway man, what would your thoughts be on a new board? rome or never summer board? i need a stiffy board.


just be like 

"MOM STFU GO COOK DINNER, YOU'RE STUPID"

that's what I do. Actually just tell her it could be a good life experience and could potentially build alot of character which is just as valuable as going to school. For a stiff board I'd consider the custom x, a buddy of mine has it, he's 250lbs-260lbs and it's stiff for him, only problem is it's an expensive board and dawgcatcher makes a good point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i would agree with this but if you are riding garages and stumps and shit like that not really any resorts tech wise you wont need to spend the 300+ for those boards, go to home depot buy a shit of 3/8 plywood and ride that. no offense just saying i myself couldnt justify spending even 200+ on a board if im riding garage roof tops.


well i know i ride just garages and stuff like that, but i do plan on getting out and do some actual riding. i mean ill stick to my uncle's old board, but if i ever did move or go somewhere where people wont give u raised eyebrow when u say "snowboard", what board do u think would b alrite? I wanna move so bad, but i havent graduated yet:laugh: just three more months.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

I would day if you are really in that bad of a money situation just sit and drool for right now. if you pull the trigger and actually move somewhere, were you can hit a resort lets say 10+ times a season okay i would get a board till then save the cash or spend it on something better, like alcohol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> I would day if you are really in that bad of a money situation just sit and drool for right now. if you pull the trigger and actually move somewhere, were you can hit a resort lets say 10+ times a season okay i would get a board till then save the cash or spend it on something better, like alcohol.


here you go with alcohol again, ur such a fatass.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

holy shit i weigh 109lbs dill whack im 5'5" how am i fat? either way stop trying to take attention away from your blatant homosexuality by saying alcohol makes you fat, im sorry it doesnt, excess drinking and laziness makes you fat. I drink 3-4 beers nightly and have for the past 5 years yet have only weighed 120 at my heaviest. its not the beer its the laziness that is a by product of beer that makes you fat


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

wow ur an alcoholic and ur fat


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

k if 109lbs is fat you must have some serious issues if you have a thing for lil kids clocking in a 80lbs my alcoholism is not an issue


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

im 6'2" size 12 boot. 320 lbs. and i learned on a nitro magnum 168 wide. i dont know how much that extra 30 lbs. ya got will affect the board though. i hear nothing but good things about never summer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Again dawg and alpha, knock off the personal attacks. I am getting tired of this as are the other site moderators.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Again dawg and alpha, knock off the personal attacks. I am getting tired of this as are the other site moderators.


K i quit mang, sorry. :dunno: If it's any consolation, I don't think either of us were really srs, except for dawg being a fat alcoholic

JK YO IM DONE I <3 EVERYONE.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

alpha732 said:


> K i quit mang, sorry. :dunno:


Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The Custom X is actually the board I would suggest over the regular custom, but the points being made about spending the money are accurate. Like I said if you want a board for cheap I have one that is barely used and you can have it with shipping for $100 as it just sits in my basement anyway. I'm not trying to hock it off on you, but for your purposes it's absolutely fine. If you decide you want to spend more $ on a higher end board the Custom X is good as are the NeverSummer boards and the Rome which is what I ride


----------

